# Sat. Night Surf Results



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

This is my first post here. I read often and like the communication. I set out for my first real fall trip to the beach for redfish. Been catching a lot of blues at Alabama Pointe Bridge for weeks, but I've been waiting to hit the beach again. Stopped at Walmart and bought some fresh gulf shrimp, and planned to catch some live bait at the Alabama Pointe Bridge but no bait was running.

I have a spot just over the Florabama border that rarely fails to deliver trophy reds. Wet my line at 8pm and the next hour I cought 5 nice whiting. From 9 to 10 caught four more whiting a little smaller, but still good for frying. 

I fish three surf rods, a heavy, a medium and an ultra light. Decided to pack it an a little after 10pm. I had packed my ultralight first and was headed to the medium when it doubled over and I knew I had what I came for.

After a very good 10 to 15 minute battle I landed a 36 inch red. My personal largest. Another large red followed it most of the way in. I've only been in Pensacola for 4 years and a good friend taught me how to fish, and I've been addicted for about 3 years.

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on that red! Glad to hear you got your biggest.:clap


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice red:clap. I hope I catch one that big soon:letsdrink


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice red :letsdrink


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Red!:clap:clap my personal best is 32".


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

good job on the red, and the personal best!


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

I cught a red on the point about five months ago that went about 36"

Yankeesoke were on my tail and over my shoulder distracting me so i kind of let the poorfeller go before the usual questioning began...

Is that a Grouper?

A redfish?What's that? Red snapper?

What are you using for bait?

Does it bite/have teeth?

During this time he iswaving for the rest of his party to come and question you as to the species of the fish,what type of bait you are using,when is the best time to fish the surf,how long you've been fishing,what hotel your staying at,"Oh your a local?,where the shrimp festival is and whether its over,Is the Florabama still standing?,Are the Blue angel's in town/directions to N.A.S.,Thunder in the gulf etc.etc.....

All the while his and every one else's children and wives within a quarter mile are grabbing your dangling line,hooks and tackle box,the two year old has your pliers stabbing them in the sand {and sometimes your leg} and while he is questioning you all you can think about is getting sued for hooking his siblings and the next thing you know your getting your picture made with someone you've never met while your tackle box and bait are being filled with sand....

ButI came out of that experience with a new understanding of our Northern friends and their love of the gulf and it's local inhabitant's.....

All kidding aside,it's a damn good feeling when someone you never met admires you from a far and for one moment in time you are a fishingHero to them....

Fighting that huge fish while they admire your drag setting skills and exagerrated lunges towards the surf being pulled by the monster,the whole time you are telling them the story of how you hauled in that bull shark in "93" that damn near bit your leg off before you wrestled him to shore and filleted him on the spot saving those unknowing swimmers from an untimely doom..

North and South don't mean a thing when the fish are biting,They look like kids at Disneyland watching you fish....

Although it's pretty unnerving when they and their children get so near to a snapping blue fish or a small blacktip flopping in the surf and have no idea as to the danger presented to their curious phallanges...

I kid about Yankee's and tourists but they are the lifeblood of our economy in many ways....

And are a joy to be around,although they tend to get closer than locals....

I spent a little time up North and found that they tend to gather in flocks no matter the situation.Be it an empty restaurant,bar or public gathering place they would flock together and converse.It was in their nature,they are gatherers as I tend to keep to myself for some reason {Southern nature i guess}....

But now that I think about it,I kind of love those dang ol' Yankees.They are so inquisitive and open minded and are willing to ask questions that some locals including myself would consider as nuisance questions.I think that most yankees secretly love our southern heritage and long for what we have in the south.And I call them Yankees with much love and I hope they understand my southern drawl and do not mistake it for ignorance.Most of us southerners are highly educated and are not the typical racist stereotypes presented in the media and moving pictures.oke

Sometimes we just need a little space....

I gained a newfound respect for our gold scaled friend that day...

Hail to the red bull ,the king of surffish...


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

And another thing...

Thank God for the Pensacola Fishing Forum and it's moderator's...

It's about dadgum time someone gave us the time to converse and share our experiences...

I log on just about every day and have learned much from you guy's and gal's and have become somewhat addicted....

Godspeed to you all and many happy days lie ahead...

Living in paradise,sharing information and fellowship...

We are truly blessed....:usaflag


----------



## etheraldreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

speaking as a transplanted yankee myself i thank you for your understanding and let me just tell you that as annoying as it can sometimes be down here with tourists it is sometimes equally as annoying up there with southern tourists as well. at least where i am from which is Maine, aptly named "Vacation Land". anyway enough yammering lets go catch some more of those red scaled monsters!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Last spring I got "assaulted" by a fellow beachgoer... But I didn't mind AT ALL!!! I was draggin in my second whiting of the afternoon when it (the fish) was suddently assualted by a Yorkie (the dog). Which was followed by probably the second most beautiful woman that I had EVER seen. She was very appologetic, and soon followed the appologies with the usual questions. You catch those here? What bait? Do you eat them? etc... She left, and about 30 mins and 2 more whiting later, she came back by. She stopped again and was hinting REAL hard about what they tasted like, and how those should make a fine dinner, and she didn't know what she was having... etc. :banghead AARRGGGHH!!! It was the hardest thing I have ever done to play dumb and not catch the hints. But if I had invited her to dinner, I'm not sure I would have been able to explain that to my wife.:nonono

PS, I love how dragging a nice blacktip or silky through the surf clears the beach of swimmers for the next 2 or 3 hours! hahaha


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *NoMoSurf (3/10/2008)*Last spring I got "assaulted" by a fellow beachgoer... But I didn't mind AT ALL!!! I was draggin in my second whiting of the afternoon when it (the fish) was suddently assualted by a Yorkie (the dog). Which was followed by probably the second most beautiful woman that I had EVER seen. She was very appologetic, and soon followed the appologies with the usual questions. You catch those here? What bait? Do you eat them? etc... She left, and about 30 mins and 2 more whiting later, she came back by. She stopped again and was hinting REAL hard about what they tasted like, and how those should make a fine dinner, and she didn't know what she was having... etc. :banghead AARRGGGHH!!! It was the hardest thing I have ever done to play dumb and not catch the hints. But if I had invited her to dinner, I'm not sure I would have been able to explain that to my wife.:nonono
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I love how dragging a nice blacktip or silky through the surf clears the beach of swimmers for the next 2 or 3 hours! hahaha




:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead They never did that when we where single, it's a crime.


----------

